# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Քվեարկենք Հենրիկ Մխիթարյանի օգտին

## erewanski

http://metallurg.donetsk.ua/ru/polls/midfielders
բոլորին կխնդրեմ քվեարկել Հենրիկ Մխիթարյանի օգտին :Ok:

----------

Ambrosine (21.12.2009), Barcamaniac (04.03.2010), h.s. (21.12.2009), Taurus (21.12.2009), tikopx (03.11.2010), Yellow Raven (21.12.2009), Ուրվական (22.12.2009), Սերխիո (23.12.2009)

----------


## Okamigo

Քվեարկեցի

----------


## erewanski

դեռ 79 ձայնով հետ ենք

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հենոն ո՞վ ա, Ակումբի Հենո՞ն  :Shok: 

Իսկ եթե Արարատի օգտին քվեարկեմ, ի՞նչ կլինի:

----------

Rhayader (03.11.2010)

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Իսկ ինչի՞ Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանի, այլ ոչ Արարատ Առաքելյանի օգտին: Ես ոչ մեկին գիտեմ, ոչ էլ մյուսին, բայց եթե քվեարկում ենք միայն նրա համար, որ հայ ա, ուրեմն եկեք Արարատի օգտին էլ քվեարկենք:

----------


## erewanski

Արարատը շանս չունի առաջինը դառնալու իսկ Հենոն ունի
իրանք ֆուտբոլիատներ են հայ

----------


## Amaru

Վույիիի, Հենոն։  :Love:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Հենոն ո՞վ ա, Ակումբի Հենո՞ն


Ես էլ տենց մտածեցի: :LOL:

----------


## Amaru

> Հենոն ո՞վ ա, Ակումբի Հենո՞ն 
> 
> Իսկ եթե Արարատի օգտին քվեարկեմ, ի՞նչ կլինի:


 Է, ես քեզ ուրիշ Հենոյի մասին էի ասում. ակումբի Հենոյի համար ուրիշ տեղ ա քվեարկել պետք, Ռուֆ։  :Jpit:

----------


## Ungrateful

> ակումբի Հենոյի համար ուրիշ տեղ ա քվեարկել պետք, Ռուֆ։


Ի՞նչ  :Huh:

----------


## masivec

> Ես էլ տենց մտածեցի:


Ես էլ :LOL:

----------


## Farfalla

Քվեարկեցի  :Smile: 
Հիմիկվա դրությամբ Հենրիկը 475 ձայնով առաջիննա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Միքո

> Հենոն ո՞վ ա, Ակումբի Հենո՞ն 
> 
> Իսկ եթե Արարատի օգտին քվեարկեմ, ի՞նչ կլինի:


Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը մեր մինչև 21 տարեկան ֆուտբոլի ազգային հավաքականի ավագնա, ընտիր խաղացողը, արժի Հենոյի օգտին քվեարկել

----------

Ambrosine (21.12.2009), Yellow Raven (21.12.2009)

----------


## Invisible man

Քվեարկեցի, հիմա  1-ին ենք  682 ձայն բաաաաաաաաաա :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Հարդ

Ես էրեկ քվէարկեցի, բայց հիմա եմ ասում :LOL:

----------


## Norton

http://www.a1plus.am/am/sports/2009/12/22/footballer

----------

Monk (23.12.2009), Yellow Raven (24.12.2009)

----------


## tikopx

ժող. հասնում ենք բան չմնաց, տարածեք ՖԲ-ում ամեն կերպ http://shakhtar.com/ru/vote/?votename=1288448380893

----------

Moonwalker (03.11.2010), Հարդ (03.11.2010)

----------

